# Replacing gas struts on drop down bed



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Now that the Hymer is over 7 years old, I am looking to replace the gas struts on the bed before they fail at an inconvenient time. Out of interest, do they suddenly pack up or does the bed slowly get more difficult to raise/lower?

I know that the bed has to be down to replace them, but the struts currently fitted still seem to be under a lot of tension so has anyone out there any detailed instructions? I am sure I have seen a previous post on this subject but can't seem to find it now! I know, open my eyes!!

Is it also possible to buy the original struts from a source other than Hymer UK.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*Replacing Struts on Drop Down Bed*

Hi SueandRoger, I had to change one strut on my B544 when i was in Spain , asked the dealer to replace both but after a struggle they would only fit one. I have taken the following off of the Hymer web site ( hope they dont mind) 
To replace the strut it is very important to make sure there is no residule pressure on the locating pins. To achieve this the bed must be set as high as possible, using the travel strap, empty bed including mattress. Remove the split pins, check that strut is loose on locating pins, remove from the drum end first, fit new strut relocate split pins before lowering the bed. 
The above can be done from inside or by leaning through the door. Peter Hambilton sells the struts as do the Billington group Rotheham. Hope this helps Smiler


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Smiler,

I also have a problem with the struts on the o/h bed. I was interested in the Hymer site you got the info from. Do you have the URL because I would like to see what else is on the site.


Many thanks



David


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

These supply gas struts. You should find the strength of the struts printed on the side in Newton Meters. You will also need the closed and open length Gas Struts


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Smiler, that is really helpful. I wrongly thought that the bed had to be down so now I understand why there was still a lot of tension on the struts. I did not realise that there was a section on the Hymer website that covers 'maintenance'; could you please point me in the right direction as it would be useful for future information.

I will get in touch with the suppliers you suggest and order a couple. As I said, I don't have a problem at the moment but just thought I would replace them due to thier age and I am aware that it is not an easy job! How old were yours when they went?

Thanks again


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*Replacing Struts on Drop Down Bed*

Hi JM Dont know how to do those URL but the webb address is
www.hymerclub-international.co.uk there are 8 pages of handy tips

Sueand Roger my Hymer is the same model as yours and the same model
You will know when the struts fail as it gets difficult to raise the bed and you will have oil leaking, struts cost approx 43 euros


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

With regard to the the link to SGS Gas struts above, I have used this company and found their service excellent.

The claim to be able to replicate or re condition any gas strut and their prices were good

Neil


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

This from Hymer Club International, with apologies to original author.

Pull Down Bed Gas Strut Replacement

"WARNING THESE STRUTS HAVE VERY HIGH PRESSURE RAMS"
This procedure can be done by a competent DIYer
To replace a gas strut it is very important to make sure that there is no residual pressure on the locating pins. To achieve this, the bed must be set and held as high as possible, using the travel strap. I found it easier if the bed was emptied including the mattress.
The split pins were then removed and the strut checked that it was fully extended by being loose on the location pins. I then carefully removed the drum end, pointing to the back of the van first. This to ensure that if there is any residual pressure remaining, the strut it would be travelling away from the windscreen. The new strut was then fitted in the same position and split pins re-located to secure the strut before lowering the bed.
I was able to do the above from the inside of the van, but some may find it as easy to do the above from outside by leaning through the driver's door and the sliding window.
I would recommend that both struts are changed. It is sod's law that you will remove the stronger strut first.
I obtained my replacement gas struts from Peter Hambilton, but I have since found that they can be obtained for approximately £32 + vat each from:
Billington Group
280 Bawtry Road
Wickersley
Rotherham
South Yorkshire
S66 1JY
Tel: +44 (0) 1709 543837 email: [email protected]
Info from N Abbott.


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

As ever, very helpful and constructive advice from MHF members which is really appreciated.

I don't have any leaking oil but when I think about it, I am sure it is not the extra 7 years in age that makes me think that the bed is slightly harder to raise than it was when new so I will order a pair this week.

Thanks again.


----------

